
Meet the 19-year-old Kiwi making $5000 a week using stolen credit cards - camtarn
http://www.vice.com/en_au/read/meet-the-19-year-old-kiwi-that-makes-5000-a-week-from-the-deep-web
======
camtarn
TL;DR: he buys stolen credit cards from the dark web, buys products from
Amazon and other big retailers, then sells the products on for cash. He has
employees helping with this, and hopes to grow his earnings from $5K a week to
$50K.

